# Waterford 104, decent stove?



## amrva (Oct 7, 2011)

Hello,
I just got a little Waterford model 104 to help heat my 1000 sq' house this winter and was wondering how safe and efficient it will be. I don't need anything too big so I think it will work ok for my needs. Also the porcelain coating is worn off in a few spots so I was wondering if anyone has any ideas as to touching it up or painting over the finish. Thanks ahead for any input.


----------



## tickbitty (Oct 7, 2011)

amrva said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I just got a little Waterford model 104 to help heat my 1000 sq' house this winter and was wondering how safe and efficient it will be. I don't need anything too big so I think it will work ok for my needs. Also the porcelain coating is worn off in a few spots so I was wondering if anyone has any ideas as to touching it up or painting over the finish. Thanks ahead for any input.



You can do a search here, but I think Waterford stoves are generally considered to be good little stoves!
What color is the enamel and how badly is it worn?  I think I would try to live with it, but there are probably high temp paints you can get that would match most colors to touch up here and there.  Somebody here, I can't remember who, had the tip that if it's a spray paint, to spray it into a cup or something and apply with a brush if you are doing touch ups, rather than overspray or have to mask and get a weird line. 
I definitely wouldn't try to paint over the whole enamel in a different color.  Somebody painted the ceramic tile in my old house once to change the color, baaaaaad idea!


----------



## REM505 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes there are touch up paints .  Our stove came with a little 15mL bottle of touch up glaze. The tip includes a brush. It is made by Mr. Touch Up.


----------

